# C&C Online keine Verbidnung zum mitspieler



## Msletsplay1 (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo. 

Ich habe es geschafft das mein C&C 3 startet auch online jetzt wollte ich mit meinem kumpel spielen und jetzt haben wir das problem das ich keine Verbindung zu ihm herstellen kann er kommt bei mir in die Lobby aber das spiel kann nicht gestartet werden weil scheinbar irgendwas blockiert um zu wissen, jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiter weiß. 

Auf dem Bild ist zu sehen was ich meine.


----------

